# My cat is acting slow and weak: I'm worried.



## SerpenteNoire

For the past two days, my 12 year old female cat has been behaving a little differently. She's a little large, but closer to average. She's been healthy all of her life. I know, she's a little old, but she's always acted like a young cat. Her name is Diamonds (a girl's best friend  She's always very talkative, especially in the mornings when she's ready to be fed. She jumps on the bed and the couch, or wherever I am and always meows to go outside in the backyard. Diamonds is very playful, happy, and optimistic, even at 12. 

However, when I pet her, she just feels weak under my hands. She's usually responsive to my petting her and arches her back, but not recently. She's not shooting out from under the bed when she hears me get up for her morning breakfast, like she usually does. She doesn't get on the couch or on the bed. I've realized that when I pet her and my hand goes down to her lower back (right at the beginning of the tail) she meows - not aggressively - but in a way like she's saying "don't touch it". Like it's bruised, or something. Although she was active, she was never so active that she would hurt her back in any way. 

So that leads me to my question: Is it internal? Is it her kidneys? Or could it be something from an insect bite (because I let her outside in the backyard frequently). What could it be? I haven't checked the area because I don't want to hurt her, so I don't know if there is a bite or something. But I didn't feel and bumps. 

I also want to add that I let her outside this morning. She finished eating and walked straight to the back door, without any meows. Didn't even stop to glance at me on the couch. I got up and saw her quietly standing by the door, so I let her out. I watched her behavior, hoping she would be a little more responsive outside, but she just plopped down on the grass and laid there (she's usually exploring). I sat with her a little bit and pet her, and she seemed very happy, but still lazy. She got up when she saw some birds by the house, but she just walked to the door and I let her inside. She was walking like it was difficult for her to walk  So, I let her inside and she laid down in the kitchen right in front of the door. It is definitely strange for her. 

Anyone know what's going on with her?


----------



## SerpenteNoire

Maybe I should have put this in Behavior? Wasn't sure :?:


----------



## hoofmaiden

Welcome!

IMO your kitty needs to see a vet for a full geriatric workup. This should be done annually by age 11-12 and every 6 mos. by age 14-15. Keep copies of the results so you can compare them to future results. Most so-called "old age" diseases (kidney disease, hyper-T, diabetes, and even cancer) will show up on bloodwork/urinalysis.

I would not delay.


----------



## laurief

I agree with Elizabeth. Any time a cat's normal behavior changes in ways that are worrisome, as is the case with your cat, a veterinary exam is in order. A complete blood chemistry and Total T4 will help diagnose most major illnesses, and a physical exam should help determine the source of your girl's apparent lower back pain. You should make this appt ASAP. And as Elizabeth suggested, make sure you acquire copies of all test results from your vet to keep in your own file at home. You'll find them very useful for reference, both now and in the future.

Laurie


----------



## jusjim

Two days? She could have a virus infection. How do you feel when you have the flu? She seems to be acting normally other than being a bit slow. 

I don't know what the symptoms are for kidney stones. Is she eating, eliminating. I couldn't quite get if this is sudden onset, or more slow, culminating in the two day more noticeable slow down. Is she drinking lots of water?

I'm not sure I am for over veting older cats who are otherwise healthy, mainly because the vet might prescribe unneeded medication, and most medications have side effects. (Sort of a health, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it.")

If she's stopped eating/eliminating, then she does need a check-up. Also if she gets any worse, or if she doesn't start getting better. 

If you take her to the vet, make a list of all the symptoms, even some perhaps that happened previous to the present problem that seemed transient. Make the list because you're almost sure to forget some little thing. (Zenobi sometimes coughed. She'd maybe done it four or five times in the ten months she was with me. I didn't think to tell the vet. She had untreatable lung cancer. She was in the hospital overnight and coughed there. )

Here's pulling for Diamonds to be OK. Love the imaginative thought behind that name.


----------



## SerpenteNoire

I want to thank you all who replied for your help and support! I just had a scare with Diamonds when I came home from work. I was just hoping she would come greet me at the door - and she did, but as soon as I knelt down to pet her she got scared and ran off, and as she ran I saw a pink slimy substance oozing from her anus. I am sorry, that is really gross to mention on this forum, but what on earth is that? She left a trail behind her leading to under the bed, and I am afraid that it did have blood in it 

She is going to the vet immediately tomorrow morning. 

But yes, jusjim, that is the strange thing. It has been only over a matter of 2 days she has been acting this way. It was very sudden and random. She's been eating as usual, but it seems that she hasn't been pooping today. Yesterday she pooped on the floor. 

Thanks again, guys. I will update when I come back from the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Kobster

Oh goodness! Sounds like the vet is definitely in order! Do you always supervise her when she is outside? The slimy pink substance may have been fluid from an abscess which is an infected bite wound, usually from another cat. that could make her painful, and lethargic as you have described. I'm only guessing though, a vet will know for sure. Let us know how she does!


----------



## SerpenteNoire

Just got back from the vet! She had a ruptured anal gland, poor baby. But the doctors fixed her up and cleaned her out, so I've got some meds to give her for the next 3 days and all should be well  She's back home and doing just fine. Although a ruptured anal gland is not pleasant, I am glad it's nothing terribly serious. I had such a scare! Thank you all on the catforums! You are all so nice.


----------



## jusjim

Happy everythings turning out OK. Poor kitty. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Kobster

OUCH!!! Poor kitters! I'm glad she is going to be okay! Keep us updated!


----------



## SerpenteNoire

Just thought I would let you all know she is doing much, much better! She is social again and the anal gland is healing


----------



## laurief

Wonderful news! Thanks for letting us know.

Laurie


----------

